# bee deterrent?



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

Is he caulking every hole possible? It doesn't take much for a bee to get into a void. I'd go over the whole thing with a "fine toothed comb" and make sure you use a caulk that's going to last in the weather.

I also don't think I'd wait for local bees to clean things up, I'm sure they leave behind a smell.

Doug


----------



## Illinois (Feb 23, 2007)

Fill the void. If the space may be insulated, use that. Otherwise, if the space needs to be open for ventilation, you can crumple up some fiberglass screen material and put it in there.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

He needs to try using a caulk that doesn't shrink, Great Stuff for the gaps, and filling the void with insulation or something. If there isn't a cavity, a couple gaps won't make much difference. Swarms need a cavity for scouts to get excited over.

There aren't any odor products I can think of that wouldn't die off quickly. Physical barrier is the way to go.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

Used to use a Shell no pest strip to clear swarms of houses. It worked quite well. No longer made, but the Hot Shot No-Pest Strip - Online at drugstore.com might do the trick. Also you might consider the new foam sealant that comes in a can (Home Depot). It is the type that carpenters use to fill the lead weight cavities found in window frames when installing remplacement windows. It expands considerably to fill the entire cavity. OMTCW


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Spray foam insulation in a can. When you do the cutout and the carpenter is fixing it, fill every void.


----------



## rickbark (Apr 5, 2011)

The Hot Shot No pest strip sold at Lowe's or Home Depot will eliminate bees or wasps from the house. Place it near the entrance and they will be gone within a few hours. This product is ideal for sheds or barns that have an infestation. They may come back the next season, but for a cost of $6.99 or so, a small price to pay to eliminate the pests.
Rick


----------

